# Kidding Question???



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone ever had a doe kid and pass a placenta and later kid another kid? Petite kidded this AM at around 2am with a single black doeling and passed the placenta which I saw. But later as the day progressed I was curious if her stretching out or leg strait out was a contraction or whether she was just getting comfy. What do you think? Just a minuet ago I saw her layout again and act like a contraction and I think she actually pushed???? What would you do? Just wait and watch? She doesn't seem distressed or anything that I can tell. Been attentive with her baby, just not as relaxed as most moms are after kidding.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup happened last year. Everyone said she was done and I left for work. Came home to a dead second kid which I knew in my heart was still in there! I still shoot myself!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I have heard of it happening. If it were me I would go in and check if possible. Did you try bouncing her?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, try and bouce her. It definatly can happen. I have heard that the kid is usually dead, but not always!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I had expected at least twins and did bounce her after the doeling was born but I don't really know what I'm feeling for. I've only ever bounced when they have proved to be done so I don't know if there's another or not in there. I saw her pass the placenta after this doeling but what got me, and has never happened before is the placenta wasn't hanging out after this kid was born like it usually does. She just passed it after we'd come up to the house. I watched her do it and saw her eat it by the camera.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You may should go in and feel for another kid. Or maybe try to bounce her again.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know its suppose to feel like a hard substance right? Not just squish? I'll go back down in a minute and check her again. I don't have anyone here to help me if I do have to go in and pull a kid. I guess I'd have to tie her up wouldn't I?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Possibly put her on the milk stand? Yeah you would feel something hard. http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bouncing.html there is a link that explains it.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah I just checked that out when I did a quick search. I know I've read all that stuff before anyway. Wish I could have known to do this when hubby was here and could help.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck! I hope everything goes well if there is another kid in there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it might feel like a ball inside, I know it was a kid but let everyone else convince me otherwise. 

Her belly won't go up and down as easily either, you know the weight of the kid holds it down


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Alrighty then. I will head down in a minute. Its been pouring the rain down here again.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

We have had rain for 4 days straight. But it hasn't rained today, must have moved down to you.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Good luck! It just started to pour here! :sigh: At least it's not snow right now. :roll:


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

Good luck, I hope everything thing is ok.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

How is she today? Hope all is well.


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

I had a very unusual situation several years ago. My doe had twins and both were stillborn. She passed the placenta and was so distraught that I gave her a twin from another doe. She took him and nursed him for 2 days and acted fine. Then I saw her lay down and start having contractions again. Nothing came and I rushed her to the vet and he pulled out a decomposing 3rd baby. We were able to save her but it was touch and go for a long time. Needless to say her milk dried up and I had to give her adopted baby back to his real mother to raise. She went on to have more healthy babies later.

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I bounced her again and still felt nothing. She's happy go lucky so I guess its just me worrying.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those may have been just the "after" pains she was experiencing, my goodness the size she was and only giving a single she had a lot of uterine shrinking to do...I 've never experienced child birth myself but my sister has told me that after her 2 she had minor contractions and cramping for a few days while everything was going back where it belonged. Petite was probably just experiencing the same, watch her for a few days though to be sure theres no infection. I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I never had any post pains like that after having my kids. I was sore though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How is she doing?

Maybe it was just my sister being "whiney" about being sore...I don't know like I said I've never experienced giving life so I don't know what's "normal" for humans. But then again, when my niece was 2 years old my sis had to have a hysterectomy because of large fibroids...which may have contributed to her feeling the way she did after the birth...IDK....Any how, I hope Petite is feeling better and nothing is "wrong"


----------

